
Facebook IPO likely after late 2012: board member - jacquesm
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE68Q5HF20100928
======
oceanician
Wonder if it'll be just another myspace or bebo by then? Certain to have a new
competitor not even dreamt of yet perhaps?

------
aresant
On the one hand with the momentum Facebook has, and the market's hunger for a
great tech IPO I think they're nuts not to be rolling out sooner than later.

On the other hand if they're pointing to 2012 they must have big things in
store over the next 18 months for revenue generation - going to be
interesting.

~~~
oceanician
I guess by 2012 the markets will have sorted out any double dip potential too.

I'm always amazed how many major brands don't advertise through facebook. At
some point they will. I guess that's when they'll make their money.

